# Uber vs Pizza delivery



## thedarkstar (Jan 1, 2015)

given the silly rates uber is now offering and the need for options, how would you compare Uber to Pizza delivery?


----------



## dcsamurai (Nov 29, 2014)

More flexibility driving for Uber. That's about the only advantage that they have now. The insurance is a lot less for delivery, there's a minimum wage floor, and tips are allowed. If I wanted extra cash, I'd get a part time delivery job again and forget Uber entirely. Tempted to simply deactivate myself soon.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

Pizza drivers make more but pizza drivers get robbed and shot


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> given the silly rates uber is now offering and the need for options, how would you compare Uber to Pizza delivery?


I do both but just started uber. Depends on market and which pizza place. In a good neighborhood with good tips pizza is definitely better here in houston at current rates for me. I just uber after i get off work and am still sort of trying it out. In the markets where rates are lower it would be a no brainer to do pizza if the area is good. In the good areas robbery is not that common. Pizza delivery is high risk as a dangerous profession because of the chances of getting in a car wreck. Much more common than murdered (most robbers don't kill). For uber that's just as likely if not more so as the mileage for me at least us higher than for pizza.

However I live outside of the busy areas. If I could sit at home and wait for pings that would be awesome. Doesn't work where I am. I get none or they're 10 mikes away. I couldn't justify driving into town for what uber makes me alone and in summer it would not work at all as the car would need to run continuously due to the heat. I don't want to spend all day in starbucks. With pizza you're in and out of the store and can turn the car off then.

And I'm pretty sure a year from now the pizza places will still exist and the money will be comparable. It goes up and down a bit with the economy but uber? Who knows. And it so far only goes down.

I like not dealing with other employees but don't like dealing with pax. That's a wash for me. Do prefer uber downtime as its quiet. Only time away from people is on delivery with pizza. But I'm an introvert so that depends on the person.

So I'm doing both. 4 days pizza and after work uber so I can get 3 days off. If I feel like it I can do extra uber.

IF uber was definitely going to be around and paid better and all the issues with insurance and things like workmen's comp did not exist then I would prefer uber. But right now if I could only pick one it's pizza because Uber is flaky and undependable at best.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> given the silly rates uber is now offering and the need for options, how would you compare Uber to Pizza delivery?


If you don't like the customer, there is nothing to spit in!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

jsixis said:


> Pizza drivers make more but pizza drivers get robbed and shot


...we are getting robbed too. Have yet to hear that Uber shot anyone....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> If you don't like the customer, there is nothing to spit in!


Yes but we can't just cancel if we don't like them either.


----------



## Jackie murphy (Dec 10, 2014)

Pizza definatley better .I quit 1/2/15 making 10 bucks an hour plus tips average 16 an hour and that's in my pocket .Im in Boston no rate cut but 1.20 a mile is a joke basically free Rides


----------



## Millstone (Jan 14, 2015)

I can make about $20/hr cash money working for one of the busiest pizza places in the region so Uber can suck my


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm not sure which is worse, my car smelling like Pizza, or douchbags?


----------



## Millstone (Jan 14, 2015)

If you really have to ask


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I'm not sure which is worse, my car smelling like Pizza, or douchbags?


Pizzas don't vomit.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I deliver pizza then uber after. Just tell the pax the previous customer had a pizza. They don't seem to mind. But my car doesn't reek of stale pizza like some. I keep it clean and when I get in it the next day there is no pizza smell. It's often the bags that stink of stale pizza and I have a waterproof dog cover for the back seat that those go on so smell doesn't get in the fabric. It folds up in 2 secs and goes behind the hatchback for pax. If I ever get any pets in my car I'll pull it out.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I'm not sure which is worse, my car smelling like Pizza, or douchbags?


....****** bags gets my vote.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

The flexibility is the major thing for me with Uber. I already have another full-time and part-time job, and have my daughter on weekends. Uber is really about the only thing I can think of, where I can really work when I want (other than if I had my own business).


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

At this point in my quest for a little extra cash, I think I should pass up both and just stand at the entrance of Home Depot.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Grab an empty coffee cup and stand at the highway off ramp. You will make more $$, get some exercise walking back and forth, and save your car from uber.


----------



## Millstone (Jan 14, 2015)

Pizza doesn't want to listen to Spotify. 
Pizza doesn't ask for water or a phone charger. 
Pizza doesn't piss or puke all over your car. 
Pizza isn't loud, drunk or high. 
Pizza knows exactly where it wants to go. 
Pizza tips.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Millstone said:


> Pizza tips.


And even if Uber riders tipped, a tip on a typical $15 pizza order is going to be bigger than a tip on a typical $8 Uber ride.

It's both funny and sad that people are more grateful that their pizza arrived safe and sound than they are that their body arrived safe and sound.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I did Restaurants on the Run for a while a couple years back. It wasn't a bad gig.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Millstone said:


> Pizza doesn't want to listen to Spotify.
> Pizza doesn't ask for water or a phone charger.
> Pizza doesn't piss or puke all over your car.
> Pizza isn't loud, drunk or high.
> ...


and Pizza doesnt RATE U

here it seems like pizza delivery driver means u also have to work in the kitchen when not out delivering for less than minimum wage; i havent tried it though just from what ive seen on "pizza delivery driver ads"


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Millstone said:


> Pizza doesn't want to listen to Spotify.
> Pizza doesn't ask for water or a phone charger.
> Pizza doesn't piss or puke all over your car.
> Pizza isn't loud, drunk or high.
> ...




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> and Pizza doesnt RATE U
> 
> here it seems like pizza delivery driver means u also have to work in the kitchen when not out delivering for less than minimum wage; i havent tried it though just from what ive seen on "pizza delivery driver ads"


Depending on the place you may. Busy stores you're hardly there. But you can also use an old beater. I know a driver with an 89 corolla which is very rough and he pays to get an illegal inspection sticker. Springs sticking up in the seats. No depreciation for sure. I wouldn't give him $1000 for that car. He spends maybe $1000 a year when it breaks down. You can take an old car and truly run it into the ground and have it be worthwhile. Couldn't uber with that.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

I worked pizza delivery for a year in a fairly upscale area. High volume store, lots of deliveries and good tips. My income before driving expenses (gross hourly pay - taxes + tips) came out to $1.30 per mile. From that $1.30 / mile take home, I paid for gas, maintenance and personal bills.

This shows pizza delivery in an old beater car is up to twice as profitable per mile as transporting live human beings all over the city in a nice, new car.


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Pizzas don't vomit.


Pizzas do vomit but with parking tickets. The smell is different though


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> I worked pizza delivery for a year in a fairly upscale area. High volume store, lots of deliveries and good tips. My income before driving expenses (gross hourly pay - taxes + tips) came out to $1.30 per mile. From that $1.30 / mile take home, I paid for gas, maintenance and personal bills.
> 
> This shows pizza delivery in an old beater car is up to twice as profitable per mile as transporting live human beings all over the city in a nice, new car.


you must have had a hell of a lot of mileage I only drive about half a mile for every dollar I get in tips sometimes I get a hundred bucks in tips and only drive 30 miles but it depends on the area when I worked in the suburbs the mileage was higher.sorry need to add and edit I was thinking you said $1 30 an hour which seemed a bit ridiculous dollar 30 a mile makes more sense


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> you must have had a hell of a lot of mileage I only drive about half a mile for every dollar I get in tips sometimes I get a hundred bucks in tips and only drive 30 miles but it depends on the area when I worked in the suburbs the mileage was higher.sorry need to add and edit I was thinking you said $1 30 an hour which seemed a bit ridiculous dollar 30 a mile makes more sense


Yea, I always look at driving now in terms of dollars per mile, not per hour. I have too much experience in driving jobs so I know all about depreciation.... the more gigs you can work that pay as much as possible per mile, the more value you get from a car. Especially if there's a car payment - that's when you need to keep depreciation rate below the loan payoff amount. Usually that means doubling up on car payments. With a decent interest rate, it can work. With the Uber Santander deal, well.... you're screwed.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If I ever get any pets in my car I'll pull it out.


I bet the pets go nuts when lying on the mat, lol


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Pizza drivers get many more porn scenes than Uber drivers, in fact we don't get any. What's up with that??


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Pizza drivers get many more porn scenes than Uber drivers, in fact we don't get any. What's up with that??


Give it time. Pizza delivery has been a bit longer. I'm sure Travis will arrange something. He always claims that uber drivers should get more tail. Or maybe he was just referring to himself. I forget.


----------



## Jcreegan (Mar 21, 2015)

Coming soon to a city near you-UBER EATS, where we can now mazimize our downtime by deliverying Pizza between riders,, gotta love that new car smell of a Pepperonni when your passenger steps in


----------

